# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песня к 8 марта

## egorOFF

*   C наступающим праздником, дорогие сударыни!
По этой ссылке – найдёте специальную песню в подарок.
http://www.multiupload.com/INE1LPX6TJ
Автор музыки и певец – Андрей Блажанов
Автор стихов – ваш покорный слуга.

*

----------


## Валерьевна

*Володя!!! 
Огромное спасибо за поздравление и такую замечательную песню!!!
Душевные, трогательные слова, прекрасная музыка и исполнение!!!
Подарок чудесный!!!
Спасибо и Вам, и Андрею!!! 
Ваших милых дам с наступающим праздником тоже!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1441664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lestar

Дорогие форумчанки, коллеги и просто красавицы, с праздником вас. Здоровья, успехов во всём и огромного женского счастья !
"Сегдня маме я спою"
"Мы будем петь для вас..."

----------


## Валерьевна

*lestar*, спасибо за поздравление!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Песни замечательные, и дети поют отлично!!! :Ok:

----------


## tamara rabe

СПАСИБО!  :Tender:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Я конечно не совсем своевременно прослушала Вашу песню, но это нисколько не умоляет её достоинств в моих глазах. Чудесно! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## margo57

Выкладываю авторскую песню супруга ( Вячеслава Савинского) "Песня о маме". Может пригодится к 8 марта.
https://yadi.sk/d/rz7p3gZIeJZpU

----------


## Лев

Альбом песен - "Букет имён"(женских) :Smile3: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/21009

----------


## Шпить Светлана

> Выкладываю авторскую песню супруга ( Вячеслава Савинского) "Песня о маме". Может пригодится к 8 марта.


Спасибо, очень красивая песня!

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за прекрасные песни!!!

----------


## Valldoro

На мотив песни М. Круга "Здравствуйте"

Здравствуйте, – мы говорим вам, – здравствуйте!
В этот день вы целым миром властвуйте!
Мы снова вместе за столом,
И песенку для вас поём
Здравствуйте, – мы говорим вам, – здравствуйте!
Мы снова вместе за столом!

Пейте же, – мы говорим вам, – пейте!
Глазки, ручки, ножки разогрейте!
За красоту и за любовь,
И каждый чтобы был здоров,
Пейте же, мы говорим вам, – пейте!
За красоту и за любовь!

Слушайте сюда, – мы говорим вам, – слушайте.
Угощайтесь веселитесь, кушайте!
Салат, закуски, виноград,
У вас глаза огнем горят,
Слушайте сюда, мы говорим вам, – слушайте.
У вас глаза огнем горят!

Пойте, же, – мы говорим вам, – пойте.
Все проблемы песней успокойте.
Забудьте сверку и отчет,
Сегодня песня в нас живёт,
Пойте, же, – мы говорим вам, – пойте.
Сегодня песня в нас живёт.

Смейтесь, же, – мы говорим вам, – смейтесь!
Шутками сегодня разогрейтесь!
Пусть не стихает звонкий смех,
Нам хватит юмора на всех,
Смейтесь, же, – мы говорим вам, – смейтесь!
Нам хватит юмора на всех!

Ласково, – мы говорим вам, – ласково,
Лишних слов не надо, только ласково.
Мы вас всегда боготворим,
Лелеем, любим и хотим,
Ласково, – мы говорим вам, – ласково,
Мы вас всегда боготворим!
Проигрыш

Целуем ваши ручки – пожелания!
Девчонки, вы – прелестные создания.
И в этот день, и в этот час
Мы снова поздравляем вас!
Целуем ручки, нежные создания!
Мы снова поздравляем вас!

----------

Галак76 (04.03.2019)

----------


## Nadia2f

Красивая песня! За одним Поздравляю Всех С 8 Марта! [IMG]//piccash.net/allimage/2019/3-7/img_thumb/940660-thumb.jpeg[/IMG]
 :Smile3:

----------


## Andrey_Znamen

очень красивые песни.

----------


## GrafBorisfen

здравстуйте! 8 марта - классный праздник и я, как детский поэт не сдержался, что бы не написать пару песенок к этому празднику...
https://www.stihi.ru/2015/03/06/487
https://www.stihi.ru/2012/03/04/3023

даже сам исполнил - /прошу не пинать за вокал и гитару/ 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUX9UNDhm_U&t

----------

krinka (01.11.2019)

----------

